# Tailing Redfish in NC video



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Tailing redfish have been pretty solid here in Southern NC this month. Here's a little bit of video I shot last week chasing them in the grass. Thanks! John

https://vimeo.com/103129501


----------



## warnerhvac (May 6, 2012)

Very nice! Looks like lots of good tailing action up that way too. Nice video work.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

Me gusta.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

John, hard to beat the one from the Keys but I really enjoyed this one as well!!!

[smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------

